# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد لازم برای استفاده از سهمیه&quot;فرزند جانباز زیر 25%&quot;

## mohammadrezaam

سلام
لطفا اگر کسی میدونه که برای استفاده از سهمیه"فرزند جانباز زیر 25%"باید "کد12 رقمی" یا مدت حضور در جبهه"رو وارد کرد یا نه،یه توضیح مختصری بده
ممنون

----------


## mohammadrezaam

دوستان زحمت نکشید!
ملتفت شدم
ظاهرا کسایی که از سهمیه های 15,16و17(با توجه به ترتیب سهمیه ها در فرم ثبت نام) استفاده میکنن باید هر دو فیلد رو خالی بگذارن
سپاس

----------

